# Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

So I'd like to upgrade the brakes on my FWD TT. The OEM simply do not have the stopping power I'm looking for anymore. After replacing rotors/pads all around, the OEM fade is gone but the stopping power is still not enough. 
So I've been looking at the Wilwood 12.19" four piston kit as a complete replacement for my fronts:
http://www.hrpworld.com/google...oduct
But my other option is a Boxster S brake swap:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Which would keep my rotors/lines.
However I'd like some input on which stops better. The Wilwoods are appealing due to being tiny+having two piece rotors and therefore (I would think) having less unsprung mass...then again the rotors are almost a half inch smaller.
I do track my car, but it sees more street use. 
Which is the better option?


----------



## chewypops (Aug 23, 2008)

i would go for the porsche calipers. in the past i came across wilwoods flexing and reducing stoping power. this was in rally cars.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes (Murderface)*

I have owned both the wilwoods and now the boxster brakes on my mk3. I have also driven several mk4's with wilwood and boxster brakes which are the same brake setup as your TT.
The wilwoods were somewhat spongy and flexed and creaked alot but are the lighter option. Also, for street driving you have to realise that they do not have any dust boots for the cylinders so they should be maintained more. 
The boxster brakes give a better pedal fell and have virtually no flex because they are a monoblock design, radially mounted. They dont require as much maintenance and you could use your factory rotors with them which will be cheaper when it comes to replacement.
I really like the boxster setup, calipers can be found on ebay or Pelican parts and the carriers can be found at Pure motorsports along with lines. The cars I drove with both these setup were tracked. The owner that upgraded from wilwood to boxster says he is much more happy now with the brake performance, he also said that his brake pedal is right at the top and stays there for a complete day of lapping and the pedal is more consistant. Hope this helps.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
I do track my car, but it sees more street use. 


What are you running for pads and tyres? Do you have any engine upgrades?


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes (Murderface)*

I have run wilwoods and I currently run boxster calipers on my B5. 
The Boxster calipers are designed (with quality checks by brembo and Porsche) to be run on the road everyday through all conditions. 
My wilwoods (dynalite2s) were designed for track use only, they were designed to have the o-rings replaced on a regular basis (PITA). Not to mention the scarey creeking sound they made under hard braking.
For me, no comparison Boxster calipers all the way.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes (vedubya)*

Thank you all for your input. I was leaning towards the Boxster calipers, now my mind is made up.

_Quote »_What are you running for pads and tyres? Do you have any engine upgrades?

I have yet to select a performance oriented set of tires. Right now I'm running a mix of nankangs and proxes on a set of wheels I'm working on selling. My other set is just a set of winter 16s with all seasons. Neither are impressive.
Pads are Hawk ceramic all around, I JUST installed them a week or two ago. I haven't had the chance to beat on them at the track yet. Engine mods are just a chip, DV and short ram intake (for sound, and to clean up the bay).


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes (Murderface)*

You don't need bigger or multipiston brakes then! Get better brake pads, Hawk HPS would be a start at least and better tyres, a good brake flush with ATE or Motul and stainless steel lines.
You are nowhere near the braking abilities of you stock setup and are just throwing money away other wise!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes (gehr)*

I have Motul RBF600 and SS lines








I heard too much about HPS being dusty and noisy, so I tried a set of ceramic pads. They make no dust pretty much and are VERY fade resistant, not as responsive as I'd like though.
I'm looking to upgrade my brakes a little ways down the road too - I have a lot of other things I'd like to take care of first.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes (Murderface)*

the new forged Wilwoods that MMP sell are a huge improvement over the old ones. I never got any brake fade with the old ones, but the pedal feel was softer than i had hoped for. The new ones have no flex, the pedal feel is awesome, and the braking performance is even better.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes (Murderface)*

I've got the Wilwood setup on my Mk4 R32.. love it. Dropped 44 pounds off the front of the car.


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood vs. Boxster brakes (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joecrouton* »_still looking!

Ive got a full set of boxster brakes
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4094633


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

boxster brakes.


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

boxter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

